# Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert



## MrHypeR (19. Juli 2017)

*Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin ratlos, also habe ich mir kurzerhand einen Account hier im Forum erstellt, um meine Frage hier zu stellen.

Meine Corsair H115i (knapp einen Monat alt) rattert wenn ich sie auf Balanced habe.
Stelle ich in Corsair Link auf Performance, geht das rattern sofort weg.

Auf einem anderen Forum meinte jemand, das dieses rattern mit der Zeit vergeht und ich mich noch etwas gedulden sollte.

Ich wollte einfach auch einmal hier fragen, ob jemand der selben Meinung ist, wie der Benutzer aus dem anderen Forum, oder ob ich ein ganz anderes Problem habe.

Ich bedanke mich schon einmal im voraus für alle Antworten!
Bei Fragen bitte sofort melden, schreibe sehr selten solche Beiträge/Fragen und habe keine Ahnung ob diese Infos ausreichen um konkret etwas zu sagen.

MfG,
HypeR

EDIT: Kurzer Anhang.

Das rattern kommt und geht, es ist nicht dauerhaft zu hören.
Ich habe gerade getestet während es rattert die Lüfter und Pumpe nach einander hoch zu stellen, bei der Pumpe kein Erfolg, bei den Lüftern allerdings war das rattern sofort weg, wenn ich sie auf volle Leistung gestellt habe.
Ich werde noch eine Audio Datei dazu geben, in welcher man das rattern hören kann.
Hier der Link zur Audio Datei auf Soundcloud: Rattern WaKu by user393132644 |   | Free Listening on SoundCloud


----------



## Schnuetz1 (19. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*

Willkommen im Forum!

Generell sind die Corsair-AiOs dafür bekannt, gerne mal Geräusche zu machen.
Interessant wäre, wo sie genau herkommen. Von den Lüfter oder der Pumpe?

Das kannst du ganz einfach mal lokalisieren: Nimm eine leere Küchenrolle oder ähnliches und halte das eine Ende ans Ohr, das andere einmal an Lüfter und einmal an Pumpe.


----------



## MrHypeR (19. Juli 2017)

Danke für die super schnelle Antwort!
Habe das mit der Küchenrolle probiert, bekomme es aber so gut wie gar nicht hin es zu lokalisieren.
Dazu kommt, das das rattern manchmal geht und kommt, jetzt gerade ist es wieder komplett weg, sobald ich etwas Spiele o.ä fängt es meist wieder an.
Würde es evtl helfen wenn ich eine Audio Aufnahme mit dem rattern erstelle und hinzufüge, sobald es wieder anfängt?
Soll ich evtl auch einmal versuchen, sobald es rattern einmal die Pumpe und danach den Lüfter auf volle Kraft zu stellen, um zu sehen ob es dann bei einer Einstellung aufhört?

Hier nochmal der Link zur Audio Datei via Soundcloud Rattern WaKu by user393132644 |   | Free Listening on SoundCloud
Sobald ich meine Lüfter über Corsair Link auf volle Leistung stelle verschwindet das rattern.


----------



## Hotsox (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*

Ich besitze eine H110i GTX und hatte ein ähnliches, wenn nicht sogar das gleiche Problem. Bei mir war es einer der 2 Lüfter. Wenn ich auf den "Kreis in der Mitte" des Lüfters drückte, konnte ich ein klares klappern hören. Nach dem Austausch durch einen anderen Lüfter war das Rattern weg. 
...und jetzt fängt der nicht ausgetauschte langsam an auch zu klappern/rattern...

Hoffe ich war dir hilfreich, jedoch garantiere ich für nichts *lach*


----------



## build2017 (10. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*

Moin Moin,

habe seit 2 Monaten auch eine H115i im Einsatz.
Pumpe im Leise Modus
Lüfter bei ca 700U/min (Silent Wings3 PWM)

ich höre, wenn ich mit dem Ohr nahe ans Gehäuse gehe auch ein knattern, rattern.
Kommt bei mir durch die Pumpe. Das sind transportbedingte und montagebedingte Luftbläschen in der AIO.
Bei mir hilft es wenn ich das Gehäuse mal langsam in jede Richtung neige, oben, unten, links, rechts.
Je nachdem wo dein Radiator sitzt hörst du dann ein deutlichen Wasserfließen. Das soll die Bläschen mit der Zeit neutralisieren. Auch ein auf die Seite legen des Gehäuses über längere Zeit soll helfen.
Bin da auch noch in der Rumprobierphase

Gruß


----------



## Shivra (25. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*

Habe zwar eine andere WAKÜ (Enermax) aber genau das selbe Problem. Der vordere Lüfter klaggert ohne Ende. Nach dem Einbau eines neuen Lüfters hatte ich ca. ein halbes Jahr Ruhe. Dann ging das wieder los. Mittlerweile 3 Lüfter ausgetauscht ... immer das gleiche Problem. Meine Lösung was es den Lüfter mit Hilfe eines Klebebandes zu blockieren (ich weiss sowas macht man nicht). 

Der Thread ist ja nun etwas älter aber vielleicht hat jemand mittlerweile eine bessere Lösung gefunden?!?


----------



## Nachty (29. April 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*



Shivra schrieb:


> Meine Lösung was es den Lüfter mit Hilfe eines Klebebandes zu blockieren (ich weiss sowas macht man nicht).


 Einfach nur WOW  Schraub doch alle Lüfter ab !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shivra (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Wasserkühlung Corsair H115i rattert*



Shivra schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja nun etwas älter aber vielleicht hat jemand mittlerweile eine bessere Lösung gefunden?!?



@Nachty Der Kommentar hat nichts mit der Frage zu tun.


----------

